# Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!



## WerWolf (17. März 2008)

Hallo leibe Gemeinde,

ich habe seit Jahren einen Teich, welcher auch stetig wächst und angebaut wird.

Teiche finde ich klasse - aber daran zu bauen macht noch mehr spaß 


Mein neues Projekt ist ein größerer Filter. Der Alte bestand aus einem 15 Watt UV-C, einer Filtertonne und einem Biofilter, welcher aber sofort dicht war.

Jetzt plane ich einen größeren. Er besteht aus 4 90L Kübeln und der entsprechenden Verrohrung.
Die Überläufe werden aus 40er Rohren gemacht.

Ich will das ganze als Schwerkraft-System machen, dann kann ich die Pumpe an das Ende setzen und ohne Filter betreiben, sodass diese 100% das Wasser wegscheffeln kann.

Mein UV-C Gerät soll natürlich weiter im Einsatz bleiben. Nur soll man NACH dem UV-C einen Filter schalten, da ansonsten ja die toten Algen wieder in den Teich kommen => ideales Ausgangsprodukt für erneutes Algenwachstum.

Daher möchte ich den UV-C wieder vor die Filter schalten. Nur der UV-C hat einen Schlauchanschluss.

Ich bin seit Stunden am rätseln wie ich am Geschicktesten den UV-C vor den neuen Filter schalte. 

Im Anhang ein paar kommentierte Bilder.

//EDIT:

Für den Selbstbau-Filter:

Ich würde in die Kammern...

==> Pumpkammer 1 (Hier liegt die Bachlauf Pumpe)
      Verbindung zum Schwerkraft Filter:
... 1: Bürsten
... 2: Grobe blaue Matten
... 3: feine gelbe Matten
... 4 (kleine Kammer) : Pumpe
... 5: Biofilter => Teich

hinnein packen.
Verbesserungsvorschläge ? Ideen ? Kritik ?

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich diese Materialien günstig her bekomme ?


Auf Antworten bin ich gespannt


----------



## sanke10 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hallo Werwolf !

Wenn Du Dir einen Neuen Filter bauen willst, nehme zumindest Regentonnen als Filterbehälter und keine Mauererkübel, das ist halber kram!
Und wenn Du auch noch einen Namen hast, mit dem man Dich ansprechen könnte,  wäre das ganze doch viel besser.
Zum Filterbau gehe doch mal unter suchen , Filterbau! 

                                       Lenhart




http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## WerWolf (17. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Philipp heißt der WerWolf richtig 

Denk dran: mein Teich ist gar nicht "so groß". Die Kübel halten im Idealfall 360 Liter Wasser ;-)

Die Pumpe fördert 3600 L/h


----------



## WerWolf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Merkwürdig.. die EDIT Funktion ist weg...

Was währe denn, wenn ich den Filter als Schwerkraft System baue mit der UV-C Röhre in der Mitte ?

(Schwerkraft) Pumpkammer => Kammer 1 => Kammer 2 => Kammer 3 => Pumpkammer 2 => (Druck) UV-C => Filtertonne => Bio Filter (Kammer 4) => Teich

das finde ich gut - gibts da Einwände ?

Grüße aus dem Norden
Philipp


----------



## WerWolf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Edit ist schon wieder weg... merkwürdige Einstellungen hier im Board.

Nunja, ich denke das hier wird eher zu einem monologen Tagebuch.
Deshalb:

Heute habe ich weiter gebuddelt, und die Becken eingegraben.
Mit dem Aushub habe ich den neuen Bachlauf eingekleidet.
Außerdem habe ich das Ufer (bzw die Kanten des Bachlaufes) damit gesützt.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hi Philipp.

[OT]





> Edit ist schon wieder weg... merkwürdige Einstellungen hier im Board.


Du kannst erstellte Beiträge bis 1h nach Fertigstellung editieren, dann ist der edit-Knopf weg.
Die Einstellungen sind seit Jahren so und haben sich bewährt. 

Da Foren ähnlich wie eine Mail oder das gesprochene Wort zu sehen sind, kann man eben nicht bis Ultimo seine Worte "zurücknehmen".
Gerade bei Auseinandersetzung ist es äußerst hilfreich, wenn man später noch nachvollziehen kann, was los war.

Sieh es von der positiven Seiten - So merken die User wenigstens, dass Du immer mal was Neues in Deinem Thema schreibst. [/OT]

EDIT: Bezüglich "Wohin den UVC" haben wir doch gerade ein Thema im Forum am laufen....https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15817


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

hallo

so ein schöner bachlauf und teich und dann doch mauererkübel
für die filteranlage. 

ich hätte da lieber mal auf lenharts meinung gehört. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hi,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> so ein schöner bachlauf und teich und dann doch mauererkübel
> für die filteranlage.
> ...



Also das würde ich aber auch mal sagen 

Bin ja mal gespannt wie da dann später die Reinigungsintervalle sind und wann dann doch wenigstens Regentonnen verwendet werden.......

360L Filtervolumen bei 11400L Teichinhalt ist da wirklich nicht viel


----------



## WerWolf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Naja, sicher hätte ich auch Regentonnen nehmen können,
nur währen dann die Kosten wieder explodiert.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich Schüler bin und dementsprechend das Geld begrenzt ist *schnöff*

Ich werde die Maurerkübel nehmen und damit meine Erfahrungen sammeln.
Entweder fall ich damit auf die Schnauze, oder aber es funktioniert :beeten 

Neuste Ändungen:

- Bachlauf Ufer fast fertig: Steine und Pflanzen gesetzt
- Bachlauf Flussbett fast fertig: Quelle gebaut, Wassertreppen gesetzt, Steine verteilt, Pflanzen gesetzt
- Filter: Grube gegraben für die Kübel
- Kübel mit Wasser gerade gesetzt, sodass der Regen das ganze "einschwämmen" kann, da noch nicht fertig.


Noch zutun u.a.:

- Filtermaterialien (nächster Monat / Monate, der Sommer ist noch nicht da xD)

- Kübel verbinden, löcher Bohren, Innotec verkleben...
- Pumpenkabel verlegen, Pumpkammer 2 im Schuppen suchen und eingraben  

- Bachlauf Technik verlegen, LEDs einbauen...
- UV-C Filter einbauen (*bzw vom JBL 15Watt das Quarzglas neu kaufen - wo bekomme ich das her ??* )


Und noch viele kleinigkeiten...

Fragen die ich mir bisher gestellt habe:

Sollte ich das Wasser für den Bachlauf auch erst durch den Schwerkraft-FIlter laufen lassen (sprich 2 Pumpen in der Pumpkammer2 haben) oder sollte ich das Wasser vom Bachlauf aus der Pumpkammer1 nehmen, sprich direktes Teichwasser ?

Grüße vom Wolf ;-)

//EDIT:
Hinzugekommen eine Schemazeichnung der neuen und alten Technik...


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hi Philipp,


warum zwei Pumpenkammern eine vorm und eine hinterm Filter 

Meines wissens läuft eine Schwerkraftanlage so, das der Filter alleine voll Wasser läuft. Dann am Ende in der letzten Kammer oder eben in der Pumpenkammer die Pumpe das Wasser zurück in den Teich drückt 

Wo für ist dann die PK vorm Filter 

Etwa nur zur Speisung des Bachlaufs??

Warum hängst du die Pumpe nicht einfach so in den Teich???

Bzw. machst die Pumpenkammer allein für sich, so dass die keine Verbindung zum Filter hat??

Was ist z.B. wenn der Zulauf zu PK 1 einmal zusitzt??? (Du hast DN 75 Rohre verwendet wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe???) Dann werden, wenn wirklich mal dieser Gau passiert, den ich keinem Wünsche, dir ziemlich schnell beide Pumpen trocken laufen.

Oder verstehe ich einfach nur dein ganzes System nicht


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

hallo philipp
ich habe gerade mal in deinem profil nach geschaut.
dass du 10jahre alt bist kann ja wohl nicht stimmen, oder?
oder habe ich da was überlesen?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sicher hätte ich auch Regentonnen nehmen können,
> nur währen dann die Kosten wieder explodiert.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich Schüler bin und dementsprechend das Geld begrenzt ist *schnöff*




Ich denke mal das mit den 10 Jahren ist so schon richtig.......:smoki 

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.............


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

hallo olli
einer von uns beiden ist nun aber sehr naiv.

ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen dass ein 10jähriger so eine anlage baut.... du etwa??? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## WerWolf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

So ihr beiden, jetzt hört ihr auf zu Streiten, sonst gibts eine Woche Steinkreis!!
Ich bin 17 (bzw am Juni 18    )

Also, die Pumpkammer 1 ist *derzeit* besetzt mit der Pumpe für den Bachlauf und der Pumpe für den Filter.

Jetzt will ich die Pumpkammer1 leer machen und mit einem ... _ööhm 75er HT glaube ich ist das_ die Durchbohrung zu den Filterkammern.

Die Kammern laufen dann wieder durch die Schwerkraft bis in die Pumpkammer2. Von dort aus wird das Wasser hochgepumpt, durch den UV-Filter und geht dann noch einmal in eine Filtertonne und dann ins Biobecken.

Nun frage ich mich, sollte ich die Pumpe für den Bachlauf  auch mit in die Pumpkammer2 legen, sodass der Bachlauf auch gefiltertes  Wasser bekommt?

Die Pumpkammer1 wird dann umbenannt in "Absetzkammer"

Wisst ihr jetzt was ich meine bzw versuche zu sagen?
Ansonsten fragen?


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

olli 

er ist 17 jahre1


----------



## WerWolf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Jetzt reichts !
Steinkreis !


----------



## Silverstorm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

1. Vorfilter für Bachlauf ist immer gut
2. getrennte Pumpen macht imho auch Sinn, dann steht wenigstens nicht alles, wenn eine hinüber ist.
3. Vorfilter kann ich noch keinen entdecken. Das werden wohl die Bürsten in Verbindung mit den groben Matten sein. Da wirst sehr oft reinigen müssen.
4. Du verwendest HT-Rohre und schreibst von Inotec... dauerhaft wirst mit dem Kleben von HT keinen Erfolg haben. Jürgen (Jürgen und Heike) sagt zwar, dass es bei ihm hält, aber das ist das bisher einzige mal, dass mir erfolgreiche HT-Verklebungen bekannt sind. Da geht nur Schweissen.
Aus welchem Material sind denn die m. M. nach unterdimensionierten Mauererkübel?

MfG Chris


----------



## WerWolf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Der Vorfilter wird dann die Pumpkammer 1 werden.
Entweder wird es ein Absetzbecken, oder aber ich bastel’ da einen SiFi rein (dieses runde ding mit löchern und Reinigungspumpe).
Natürlich auch im Selbstbau (hier gibts ja gute Anleitungen)


Ich denke auch, das Du recht haben wirst das die Bürsten schnell voll sein werden. Reicht als Vorfilter dann ein SiFi ?

Ich habe bisher die Pumpkammer aus eckigen Maurerkübeln gemacht und dann die Rohre mit Innotec eingeklebt - es hält bombenfest.
Die Pumpkammer2 war früher nur eine Verteilertonne für diverse Rohrleitungssysteme - dort habe ich die Rohre mit einem Aquarienkleber eingeklebt (fühlt sich an wie Silicon (Farbe Weiß) ) - auch dies hat bis heute gut gehalten.


Die Maurerkübel sind aus (so der gestanzte Stempel) aus PE.

Grüße vom Wolf

Dies wird der Filter NACH der UV-C Bestrahlung, damit die toten Algen aufgefangen werden.
 

Die derzeitige Pumpkammer. *etwas* verschmutzt ^^
Hier kommt später der Überlauf in den Schwerkraftfilter. Hier soll auch der Vorfilter rein, vielleicht ja ein SiFi ?
 

Aktuelle Gesamtansicht. So sollen später die Rohre verlaufen.
Das Rohr im Vordergrund welches nach rechts hoch läuft wird die parallele Verbindung zu den Kammern (Überlauf):
 


Die Pumpkammer2 welches das gefilterte Wasser hochpumpt, durch den UV-C 15 Watt sowie den UV-C 5 Watt (<=war noch über) drückt und dann in die Filtertonne ablässt. :


----------



## Silverstorm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Für ein Absetzbecken ist der Mörtelkasten sicherlich viel !! zu klein.... Da bekommst keine Beruhigung zusammen.
Gleiches gilt für den "Filter" nach der UVC. Oder ist da auch wieder Filtermedium drin... wie aber im anderen UVC-Topic schön beschrieben wird, wär das sinnlos.
SiFi in diesen Dimensionen, da bin ich gespannt, wie du so klein die "Technik" unterbringst... soll ja auch funktionieren.

Wills dir nicht schlecht reden oder so, sondern nur meine eigenen lehrreichen Fehler hier an dich weiterzugeben...
Wer zu billig baut, baut doppelt, sozusagen.
Würd da eher noch ein, zwei Monate sparen, und dann zum. auf Regentonnen aufrüsten. IBC gibts auch schon um ~35 Euro, da hätte dann auch eine vernünftige Sifi Platz, aber die braucht auch wieder eine Pumpe, die dann kostet.....
Ausserdem kannst dann auch mal schnell auf eine größere Pumpe upgraden, was ja mit den Kübeln und 75er Rohren nicht funktionieren wird.

Wie gesagt, sind nur meine Tipps aus Erfahrung...
Hab mir selbst mal eingebildet, dass sich ein einem 20l Druckeimer, wie du ihn nach der UVC verwendest, der Dreck ablegt. Das hat nichtmal bei 1000l Durchfluss funktioniert....


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Hi Philipp,



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr beiden, jetzt hört ihr auf zu Streiten, sonst gibts eine Woche Steinkreis!!
> Ich bin 17 (bzw am Juni 18    )



@Jürgen:
Ich hab da einfach mal im Profil nachgeschaut und da steht jetzt, 17.58 Uhr
immo noch:

*Geburtsdatum:*
25. January 1998
*Alter:*
10

@PhilippDann solltest du mal schnell dein Profil ändern.............. 



> Geburtsdatum:
> 25. January 1998
> Alter:
> 10
> ...




Und wenn ich mit Jürgen inn Steinkreis soll, wer soll dann zu wem kommen 

Oder können wir uns auf halber Strecke treffen????

Ansonsten müsste da einer schon einige km zurücklegen..........

Und hör auf uns.....:beeten 

warte noch 1,2 Monate und mach dann alles etwas größer, schließlich hat die Saison noch *nicht* begonnen

Es wird ja doch noch immo wieder Winter:evil


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

hallo wolf

ich würde dir auch raten:

hör lieber auf den beiden, du kannst dir ne menge geld und arbeit sparen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## WerWolf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Auhja das stimmt.... Heute hatten wir bei uns große Schneeflocken - aber das war die ideale Vorstimmung fürs SnowDome in Bispingen.
Nunja, Knochen sind noch heile und morgen gehts mit dem Teichfilter weiter.


Ihr habt ja sicherlich recht, einen Fehler bereue ich bereits: Ich habe damals viel zu kleine Rohre genommen: Die Rohre die vom Teich kommen sind nur 2 Stück und haben 40mm Durchmesser. 
Im selben Intervall wie die Filter, kann ich dann auch die Rohre durchspülen...mhmm...

Ich glaube auch auch das Ihr recht habt, eure Filteranlagen und die Verrohrung ist genial und würde mir ebenfalls viel Spaß bereiten (alleine schon die Zugschieber wahuuuiii ^^ )

Letztes Jahr jedoch habe ich meinen Teich bis zum Boden klar bekommen, nur mit der 3600 Liter Pumpe, einem 15 Watt UV-C sowie der Filtertonne und den zwei Biofiltern (einer ist dicht, muss ich reinigen).

Ich denke das es aus diesem Grund (vielleicht auch zu recht) nicht in mein Kopf will, das ich Regentonnen nehmen soll.

Ich habe mir bereits Überlegt:

Grober Filter (Also Kammer 2) wird mit einem Patronenfilter ausgerüstet und einem groben Material.

Kammer 3 wird ebenfalls ein Patronenfilter und mit feinem Material.

Klar, auch hier denke ich dass ich das Ding (vielleicht ja nur zu Anfang) jede Woche sauber machen darf. Aber genau das macht mir spaß: das Arbeiten und spielen am Teich ;-)

Anbei ein Foto  von der trockengelegten Pumpkammer mit dem ersten Übergang zur Kammer 1.
"Siliconisiert" wird, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, morgen.

Viele Grüße,
WerWolf


----------



## WerWolf (20. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

So, hier mal ein paar bilder von der neuen selbstgebauten Unterwasserbeleuchtung.

Die Lichter bestehen aus 3 LEDs: 2 Weiße und ein blaues.
Alle sind gelötet auf eine Platine mit einem Wiederstand, sind eingegossen in einen Siliconkleber und laufen auf 12 Volt.

Bider im Anhang sind von der Testphase unter wasser.
Später werden dann die restlichen gefertigt und mit meterlangen Kabeln eingegossen.

Außerdem im Anhang ein Bild (Fotomontage) des Filters. Kammer3 wird ebenfalls Patrone, allerdings engere Maschen.

Ich habe gelesen, das Blähton ein genialer Filtersotff sein soll.
Ich bin nun am überlegen, ob ich mir solch einen Blähton Filter hinzu baue.
Entweder in zwei weiteren Kübeln, oder aber in einen "Bodenfilter" mit neuer Teichfolie.


----------



## WerWolf (21. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

...und wieder hoffe ich das mein derzeitiger Monolog ein Ende hat 

Wie würdet Ihr den Wassereinlauf bauen ?
Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen drei Versionen:

1: Wassereinlauf Richtung Mitte direkt in die Bürsten, von der Mitte aus gesehen 90° nach rechts an der Wand der Auslauf (siehe Bild 1)

2: Wassereinlauf an der Kammerwand durch ein 75°  stück (mehr oder weniger gibt das einen zirkulierenden Effekt)
Auslauf 90° nach rechts von der Oberfläche (Bild 2)

3: Wassereinlauf ebenfalls durch 75° Stück,
Ablauf mittig durch ein Rohr (eventuell Lochgitter bis 5cm vor Boden ..Gardena Rotor...?) (Bild 3)

Version 1 halte ich für zu einfach, dann wird das Wasser die Bürsten auf der linken Seite gar nicht passieren wollen, da es ja rechts rum schneller geht.
Version 2 finde ich da schon besser, das Wasser muss links herum fließen wegen dem 75° Stück, somit würde das Wasser sich (mehr oder weniger) anfangen zu drehen. Das Wasser würde die Kammer dann an der Oberfläche durch die Verbindung zur 2. Kammer verlassen. Der Ausgang würde dann oben liegen, und entgegengesetzt der Fließrichtung liegen. (Wasser dreht -gesehen vom Einlauf- links herum, muss dann 180° Drehung nehmen um dann in den Auslauf zu kommen)

Version 3 mit dem Ablauf finde ich allerdings auch nicht schlecht. Ablauf in der Mitte mit einem 100er HT denke ich, das Rohr wird 4cm vor dem Boden dann durch ein Sieb ersetzt. Dort könnte ich dann ja den Gardena Roter (welcher Gardena Rotor eigentlich? Davon ließt man hier immer so viel)  einbauen welcher das Sieb immer wieder frei spült.

Zwischen Version2 und 3 werde ich zur Zeit hin und her gerissen.. einerseits verschwendet Version 3 viel Platz, da der Ablauf in der Mitte mehr Platz wegnimmt als ein bloßes Loch in der Außenwand, auf der anderen Seite müssen die Bürsten passiert werden um zum Ausgang zu gelangen.
Version 2 hingegen würde das Wasser in Längsrichtung durchqueren lassen, da das Wasser durch das 75° Stück dahin gespült wird.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

hallo
ich sage mal bild2

vesuche dein einlauf bei deinen bürsten etwas tiefer zu setzen und den auslauf nach oben.

guckst du hier : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22980&d=1206045483


auf den bild siehst du wie es jochen gemacht ( so wäre es meiner meinung nach ideal )

gruß
jürgen


----------



## WerWolf (28. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

..es geht weiter...

Soeben bestellt: Filterbürsten 30cm Lang, 15cm Durchmesser.
Sollte sich das Wetter so langsam stabilisieren, so werde ich die Rohre verkleben.


----------



## WerWolf (29. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Welch ein schöner Frühlingsanfang 

Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Filterbürsten, und dann werde ich das Gerüst für die beiden Patronenfilter bauen.

Heute habe ich die Kübel eingeschwemmt und verrohrt.
Außerdem ist die Verrohrung für die Überläufe fertig gestellt.
Mit Sanitär+ Aquariumkleber (Henkel) habe ich die Rohre verklebt.
Heute abend wird das ganze abgedeckt, damit über Nacht eventueller Regen keine Canche hat ;-)

Fotos im Anhang.

Grüße
WerWolf


----------



## WerWolf (30. März 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Heute waren es sensationelle 18 °C in der Sonne. Okay windig war es...

Die FIlterbürsten sollten Mittwoch per Post kommen.
Heute fertig gestellt:

- Staustufen im Bachlauf
- Rohre eingefräst und verklebt
- Probelauf Filter


Den Filter habe ich bis zur 2. Kammer geflutet, da die anderen heute erst nachgeklebt worden sind.
Es stellte sich heraus, das von 8 Verklebungen 2 undicht waren (2x Überlaufrohre).
Die Kammern haben sich gut gefüllt, und sind auch nach Frischwasser nicht übergelaufen. Wasserwaage und Augenmaß hatten also recht 

Wasser wieder abgelassen und nachgeklebt.

Der Bachlauf ist noch halbwegs Trocken, da ich dort heute Überlauf-Lippen hinein geklebt habe: dort staut sich (so hoffe ich ^^) bald das Wasser, und läuft dann über die Steine weiter.

Bilder im Anhang

Grüße


----------



## WerWolf (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Die Bürsten sind heute angekommen.

Der FIlter ist geflutet, und die Pumpe läuft bereits.
Die Pumpe förert nun sehr viel mehr Wasser, und zieht eine richtige Strömung nach sich 

Die anderen Filterelemente kommen nächsten Monat.
Diesen Monat stelle ich noch die Grundgerüste der Patronenfilter fertig.

Ab dann kommt aber alles ins stocken: ich habe Abschlussprüfungen


----------



## WerWolf (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwerkraftfilter ? UVC wie ?!*

Ein SUUUPER Wetter draußen.

Ich poste hier einfach mal ein paar BIlder meiner weiteren Teichgestalltung.

Neu: Restlicher Kies am Bach sowie feinerer Kies und Pflanzen im Filter.

Grüße
Wolf

PS: Die Filtermatten für den Schwerkraftfilter folgen im Mai


----------

 
Was ist das für ein Fisch ? Ich habe nachwuchs bekommen. 12 kleine schwarze sind "plötzlich" da, sowie 2 kleine welche bunt sind.

 
Was ist das ?! Hat sich da eine Ratte ihre Höhle gebaut ?
Kann die die Folie zerstören ?


----------

